# Another Step Closer To Cashless Society.



## Mosinator762x54r

I work in Boston. My employer leases space in a large office campus that is owned by a medical software company.

In many of the buildings there are cafeterias for the convenience of the employees of said medical software company. As a courtesy to other tenants we are provided access to these cafeterias for a small upcharge in pricing.

To my surprise when I went to grab a bite to eat yesterday they posted as of June 1st they will no longer accept cash. Debit and credit cards ONLY. No exceptions. 

We aren't talking about a small employer...literally 5000 employees or more. 

Yes maybe they don't want to pay to have the armored trucks come and take the cash, but still...it's one more step in that direction.

They also removed all of the ATMs from each building about six months ago.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

I REFUSE TO HAVE A CASHLESS SOCIETY.


----------



## just mike

Will they take 22lr in trade for a sammich?


----------



## Oddcaliber

Next stop,NWO.


----------



## stowlin

Phone calls, emails, and text message monitoring has been perfected. Just need to monitor transactions now.


----------



## Joe Smith

It is the time to start hoarding cash, and don't trust the banks.


----------



## Camel923

Mason jars burrows in the yard or other location work well. As long as you remember where.


----------



## KUSA

I would not eat at the commy cafeteria.


----------



## T-Man 1066

Camel923 said:


> Mason jars burrows in the yard or other location work well. As long as you remember where.


I trust in the Bank of Maxwell House and Hellman's Bank.


----------



## kevincali

I hardly ever use card. Took me since Saturday to deposit cash so I could renew my drivers license online. Even paid for dinner tonight with the card....I stood there waiting for change like a dumbass. I'm so used to using cash only :/ 

Only times I use card is for paying bills since the gas company and electric company have no local offices to pay in person. So I pay over the phone. 

I REFUSE to operate in an entirely cashless society.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

One more bar on the cell door.


----------



## stevekozak

Camel923 said:


> Mason jars burrows in the yard or other location work well. As long as you remember where.


If you provide me with a map, I will keep up with it for you.....


----------



## Operator6

There are advantages to a cashless society. 

It would end armed robbery, no need for a bank, couldn't lose your money. I'm sure there are other +'s

Down side is that it's a step toward loading you up on trains to be sent to death camps.

:roll:


----------



## oldgrouch

stowlin said:


> Phone calls, emails, and text message monitoring has been perfected. Just need to monitor transactions now.


Isn't that the purpose of the "Fusion Centers?" I understand they keep track of what we do including credit card transactions.


----------



## Targetshooter

just mike said:


> Will they take 22lr in trade for a sammich?


how many rounds would I get for a sammich ?


----------



## stowlin

Unfortunately power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.



Operator6 said:


> There are advantages to a cashless society.
> 
> It would end armed robbery, no need for a bank, couldn't lose your money. I'm sure there are other +'s
> 
> Down side is that it's a step toward loading you up on trains to be sent to death camps.
> 
> :roll:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Joe Smith said:


> It is the time to start hoarding cash, and don't trust the banks.


I beg to differ. Cash is nothing more than debt instruments for the Federal Reserve. The FED intentionally devalues it over time.

If you want to hoard, then collect durable goods that are "transitional wealth", i.e. that will be worth something no matter what currency is being exchanged. Some choose gold, some silver, some other tangible items like land and property... heck, some even choose ammunition.

EVERY type of media for wealth, be it cash, precious metals, property or bullets has risk... but the risk of holding a fiat currency (one with no actual value other than the "good faith & credit" of whoever printed it) is far higher than holding other types of wealth.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

Have many of the people there expressed there displeasure?


----------



## Dubyagee

What could go wrong? Its not like data-money can be hacked or anything..... Saving money will be a thing of the past.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Not sure. I don't kabitz with the mostly millenial crowd. Not my bag. They are mainly New Englad Patriots fans...not the most pleasant people to be around.



budgetprepp-n said:


> Have many of the people there expressed there displeasure?


----------



## txmarine6531

Joe Smith said:


> It is the time to start hoarding cash, and don't trust the banks.


In moving towards a cashless society, bills will be worthless. Better used for TP and fire starter when/if we go cashless. Precious metals are better things to stock up on.


----------



## alterego

You realize that when they do away with cash you will have no recourses. When you dig up your jar you can wipe your ass with the cash inside.


----------



## Medic33

don't know about all that but I kind of like the self check out at the grocery store.


----------



## billt

You have to remember what started a lot of this was the large amounts of cash being used from drug dealing around the Miami, Florida area in the 80's. All of the banks in and around Dade County were all being flooded with illicit cash from major drug operations. Back then people were walking into Mercedes dealerships with bags full of cash, and driving out with new cars. Or paying for luxury homes and aircraft with suitcases full of money. Do that today and the cops will show up. Banks will not take anything over $10K in personal account cash deposits, without automatically informing the police of the transaction. Then you better have proof of where the money came from, or in all likelihood it will be confiscated until you can.

Today many just assume if you have a lot of cash, it had to come from something illegal. Simply because so few have any of it. Years ago cash was preferred. Today it is frowned upon. You can't rent a car, or most any type of expensive item or tool without a credit card. Stores just don't like cash because it has become too expensive to deal with. It costs stores money to move it. Couriers and armored car companies charge a healthy sum to handle it because it's risky.

The simple fact of the matter is today cash has become a nuisance. Stockpiling it for whatever reason is foolish, because the government produces and controls it. They could easily eliminate it much like Roosevelt did on April 5th, 1933, when he called in all of the gold coins in the country. And in the process made it a Federal crime to even possess them. There is nothing stopping the government today from doing the exact same thing with all large denomination bills.

Another big problem with cash today is the fact counterfeiting has become far more sophisticated than in decades past. Now, even countries like North Korea have obtained the same type of presses and ink that the U.S. Mint uses. Global counterfeiting by foreign nations is currently one of the Secret Service's biggest problems. The notes being produced are of such high quality, they are all but undetectable. Moving away from cash has all been in the making for some time. Today cash, much like the 8-Track Tape and the carburetor, is quickly heading the way of the Dodo. Like it or not. Personally, I wouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## Smitty901

As cash becomes almost prohibited. An old system of barter will grow again.


----------



## A Watchman

Medic33 said:


> don't know about all that but I kind of like the self check out at the grocery store.


Hate them myself.


----------



## Smitty901

A Watchman said:


> Hate them myself.


Lay some more people off, for a dam machine that dose work that well anyway.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Joe Smith said:


> It is the time to start hoarding cash, and don't trust the banks.


cash will be worthless.... buy toilet paper instread


----------



## billt

Maine-Marine said:


> cash will be worthless.... buy toilet paper instread


Let's not get carried away, and push the "nut factor".


----------



## Maine-Marine

billt said:


> Let's not get carried away, and push the "nut factor".


if it is a cashless society... how much will your cash be worth..???? think about it............................................................... got it???


----------



## txmarine6531

Maine-Marine said:


> if it is a *cashless* society... how much will your cash be worth..???? think about it............................................................... got it???


Key word here.......


----------



## Maine-Marine

txmarine6531 said:


> Key word here.......


Easy, some people have to be spoon fed...


----------



## billt

Maine-Marine said:


> if it is a cashless society... how much will your cash be worth..???? think about it............................................................... got it???


Explain how the cash will be "worthless". (This I gotta' hear).


----------



## Mad Trapper

jail the commie SOBs.

"legal tender all debts public and private"

Although soon it will just be toilet paper or fire tinder..............


----------



## Mad Trapper

billt said:


> Explain how the cash will be "worthless". (This I gotta' hear).


A piece of birch bark will be regarded higher than greenbacks as tinder. You give me 10 greenbacks for a piece of bark.

Now I would give these worthless things to bankers as they covet them so. Pay off the car and house with toilet paper currency. When THEY need goods make them crawl beg and prostitute themselves.


----------



## billt

Mad Trapper said:


> A piece of birch bark will be regarded higher than greenbacks as tinder. You give me 10 greenbacks for a piece of bark.
> 
> Now I would give these worthless things to bankers as they covet them so. Pay off the car and house with toilet paper currency. When THEY need goods make them crawl beg and prostitute themselves.


I politely asked you to explain how currency will be... "worthless". And this is what you come back with? In other words you're just mouthing off, and don't have a single clue.


----------



## Operator6

I went to breakfast this morning and stopped by Walmart. They both took cash. 

I had someone cook me three eggs,grits,bacon and toast. They brought it to the table they let me use to eat it on and even brought me refills on my drink. When I was finished the waitress took all the dishes. All for 10.00 and that included a 4.00 tip. 

Best 10 bucks I spent this week. 

Your cash may not be worth anything but mine is. Take a 10.00 silver coin up there and they'll laugh at you.

American currency is far from worthless.


----------



## txmarine6531

billt said:


> I politely asked you to explain how currency will be... "worthless". And this is what you come back with? In other words you're just mouthing off, and don't have a single clue.


If we go cashless, meaning paper bills are no longer accepted as payment anywhere for anything, then they hold no value. A paper bill is just a promissory note, a representation of value, there is no real value to them.


----------



## billt

txmarine6531 said:


> If we go cashless, meaning paper bills are no longer accepted as payment anywhere for anything, then they hold no value. A paper bill is just a promissory note, a representation of value, there is no real value to them.


So if bills "hold no value" what will?


----------



## Mad Trapper

billt said:


> I politely asked you to explain how currency will be... "worthless". And this is what you come back with? In other words you're just mouthing off, and don't have a single clue.


Are you Wall Street or work in a bank? Both are useless SHTF


----------



## Maine-Marine

billt said:


> Explain how the cash will be "worthless". (This I gotta' hear).


I am surprised I have to explain this to you..but here it goes...

when I was a child I could go down to the local store and get a coke and bag of chips for 25¢
today that same coke and chips cost me $1.59 for the Coke and $1.49 for the Chips...

if (many would say when) the world realizes that the US will never be able to pay off their debts.. the other countries will no longer want the $

lets look at just one industry - OIL... if the US dollar is no longer accept - the oil companies which get oil from overseas will have to pay in x (could be canadian dollars, pounds, or some other instrument but lets say it is gold or silver ).. the oil companies that have to pay foreign companies will need to get X to purchase oil..they require their distributors to pay them in gold or silver, their distributors will then require their gas stations to pay in gold or silver..which means YOU will have to pay in gold or silver..

lets look at walmart.. walmart would have to start paying china companies in chinese currency..where do they get it... at some point walmart would have to require customers to pay in OTHER THAN US dollars.

So How could the us dollar become WORTHLESS... well it is already WORTH LESS... what you really want to know is how it will become worth nothing... easy, when outside forces, countries, banks no longer wish to take dollars that are worth less

if you think it can not happen...then you have to reject historical evidence


----------



## Maine-Marine

billt said:


> So if bills "hold no value" what will?


a lot of DOLLARS are not even paper.. they are digital or debt

what will hold value..the same things that have held value for 1,000 of years... labor, seeds, clothes, tools, nails, peanuts, watemelon, corns, cows, chickens, solar panels, batteries...........


----------



## billt

Mad Trapper said:


> Are you Wall Street or work in a bank? Both are useless SHTF


Neither. I'm retired. My money is sent to me. I don't work for it. Yeah, I know. That's all going to end. The money, any money, and all money will be worthless. I will be forced to roam the streets with pockets full of silver, carrying weapons to trade for beans and bullets. There will be nothing. Nothing I tell you. We'll all be eating dirt and liking it! I can't wait!


----------



## txmarine6531

billt said:


> So if bills "hold no value" what will?


Precious metals for starters. Other things like, food, textiles, equipment, tools.....essentials. Once the government and businesses say, no more cash, debit/credit only, the wad of bills in your pocket becomes a wad of nice looking paper.


----------



## billt

Here is the problem with your thinking. *Worldwide currency is graded on a curve.* As despicable as many of you think the dollar is, *it is still the preferred currency worldwide.* The Euro, Yen, the Russian Ruble, and Chinese Yuan don't even come close. Our currency dominates the world. Always has, and always will. Silver is dead money, regardless of how much you want to think otherwise. I have over $4K per month coming in from my investments. If I had that money invested in Silver, I would get squat. Then you tell me, what would I live on? I couldn't. I would be forced to go back to work, and produce what my money is now producing for me. And I'll tell all of you something right now. *There is nothing more enjoyable than being retired. And having enough income to do or buy most anything I desire without having to bust my ass every day to do it!* I've worked for over 45 years of my life. And I've been retired for just under 2. There is zero comparison.

This is the part you guys who are all into this "SHTF" stuff, fail to address. Most of you know, or else SHOULD know, how hard it is to earn money. Why, after you earn it, would you want to void yourselves of it's earning power by not investing it? And instead buying a bunch of metal that pays you NOTHING. No interest. No dividends. No nothing. All for what? So you can be "prepared" for something that in all likelihood will never happen in your lifetime? I'm sorry, but to me that's too thin, and just plain stupid. I would rather have my money working for me every day, so I don't have to. You may see it differently. But I'll say this with all certainty. I wouldn't trade my present position now, for some SHTF position that won't happen in my lifetime. And if it does, I'm ****ed either way, along with everyone else. So what's the difference? If the "SHTF", most people, (including "preppers"), who survive it, will wish they hadn't. This kind of stuff is far more difficult to live through, than talk about on a forum.


----------



## txmarine6531

Let's say we go to a credit/debit card only society, no cash or coin allowed, what are you going to tell the cashier when he/she tells you it's not accepted anymore? This is about a global one currency scenario (lots of people want it, along with a one world government), where the only form of payment accepted at stores is a plastic card. Again, how will cash be valuable in that situation?


----------



## billt

txmarine6531 said:


> Let's say we go to a credit/debit card only society, *no cash or coin allowed,* what are you going to tell the cashier when he/she tells you it's not accepted anymore? This is about a global one currency scenario (lots of people want it, along with a one world government), where the only form of payment accepted at stores is a plastic card. Again, how will cash be valuable in that situation?


That's not going to happen in your lifetime. And it is foolish to waste time thinking about it.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

billt said:


> That's not going to happen in your lifetime. And it is foolish to waste time thinking about it.


some of us are younger than you.... we went from the moon and maybe to mars in your lifetime.... in my lifetime (born in the 80's) computer power that took you to the moon is now surpassed by a hearing aid.. to speak about things that wont happen in the future when the computer you use was obsolete the minute you bought it is kind of a farce.


----------



## Maine-Marine

billt said:


> Here is the problem with your thinking. *Worldwide currency is graded on a curve.* As despicable as many of you think the dollar is, *it is still the preferred currency worldwide.* The Euro, Yen, the Russian Ruble, and Chinese Yuan don't even come close. Our currency dominates the world. Always has, and always will. Silver is dead money, regardless of how much you want to think otherwise. I have over $4K per month coming in from my investments. If I had that money invested in Silver, I would get squat. Then you tell me, what would I live on? I couldn't. I would be forced to go back to work, and produce what my money is now producing for me. And I'll tell all of you something right now. *There is nothing more enjoyable than being retired. And having enough income to do or buy most anything I desire without having to bust my ass every day to do it!* I've worked for over 45 years of my life. And I've been retired for just under 2. There is zero comparison.
> 
> This is the part you guys who are all into this "SHTF" stuff, fail to address. Most of you know, or else SHOULD know, how hard it is to earn money. Why, after you earn it, would you want to void yourselves of it's earning power by not investing it? And instead buying a bunch of metal that pays you NOTHING. No interest. No dividends. No nothing. All for what? So you can be "prepared" for something that in all likelihood will never happen in your lifetime? I'm sorry, but to me that's too thin, and just plain stupid. I would rather have my money working for me every day, so I don't have to. You may see it differently. But I'll say this with all certainty. I wouldn't trade my present position now, for some SHTF position that won't happen in my lifetime. And if it does, I'm ****ed either way, along with everyone else. So what's the difference? If the "SHTF", most people, (including "preppers"), who survive it, will wish they hadn't. This kind of stuff is far more difficult to live through, than talk about on a forum.


notice that nobody else is swearing...


----------



## Maine-Marine

billt said:


> That's not going to happen in your lifetime. And it is foolish to waste time thinking about it.


you are wrong....I think about ever scenario and weigh the risk and plan my preps based on what I think is most likely.

since I have see the dollar's purchasing power decline by 75% in my life time... I think that a day wil come where the dollar is worthless... the great thing is.. I no have to convince you...getting you on board does not help me prep better

30 years ago only a few folks had plastic cards.. everybody else had cash or travelers checks... Traveler checks are almost a thing of the past and many folks carry less then $50 on them at any time and have 2 or more cards debit and credit

cashless may not happen in YOUR life time... you will be dead soon... bit for us that will live another 20-30 years... all bets are off

a total cashless world will end terror and drug abuse.. do not think they are not working towards that end


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

only took cd's and dvd's 20 years to go from state-of-the-art to obsolete...


----------



## Coastie dad

In my lifetime, a political conflict began in Southeast Asia, a president was assassinated, men (supposedly) walked on the moon, the Berlin wall fell, the USSR disappeared, and my cell phone can do more than Mr. Spock's tricorder.
It's scary to me and the wife, reading both sides of this, valid opinions on both sides. No one knows for sure what will happen in the future. But you guys are bringing up good stuff to think on.


----------



## billt

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> some of us are younger than you.....


I don't care if you were born yesterday. You will never see this country without some form of legal tender currency in your lifetime. It simply won't happen.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

“A rocket will never be able to leave the earth’s atmosphere.” – The New York Times, 1936.
“We will never make a 32 bit operating system” — Bill Gates
“There is no reason anyone would want a computer in their home.” – Ken Olson, founder, chairman & president of DEC, 1977.
“Everything that can be invented has already been invented.” – Director of the U.S Patent Office, 1899.
“The horse is here to stay but the automobile is only a novelty – a fad.” – The president of the MIchigan Savings Bank advising Henry Ford’s lawyer, Horace Rackham, not to invest in the Ford Motor.
“To throw bombs from an airplane will do as much damage as throwing bags of flour. It will be my pleasure to stand on the bridge of any ship while it is attacked by airplanes.” – Newton Barker, US minister of defense (1921).


----------



## Operator6

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> "A rocket will never be able to leave the earth's atmosphere." - The New York Times, 1936.
> "We will never make a 32 bit operating system" - Bill Gates
> "There is no reason anyone would want a computer in their home." - Ken Olson, founder, chairman & president of DEC, 1977.
> "Everything that can be invented has already been invented." - Director of the U.S Patent Office, 1899.
> "The horse is here to stay but the automobile is only a novelty - a fad." - The president of the MIchigan Savings Bank advising Henry Ford's lawyer, Horace Rackham, not to invest in the Ford Motor.
> "To throw bombs from an airplane will do as much damage as throwing bags of flour. It will be my pleasure to stand on the bridge of any ship while it is attacked by airplanes." - Newton Barker, US minister of defense (1921).


Well done Sir.


----------



## billt

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> "A rocket will never be able to leave the earth's atmosphere." - The New York Times, 1936.
> "We will never make a 32 bit operating system" - Bill Gates
> "There is no reason anyone would want a computer in their home." - Ken Olson, founder, chairman & president of DEC, 1977.
> "Everything that can be invented has already been invented." - Director of the U.S Patent Office, 1899.
> "The horse is here to stay but the automobile is only a novelty - a fad." - The president of the MIchigan Savings Bank advising Henry Ford's lawyer, Horace Rackham, not to invest in the Ford Motor.
> "To throw bombs from an airplane will do as much damage as throwing bags of flour. It will be my pleasure to stand on the bridge of any ship while it is attacked by airplanes." - Newton Barker, US minister of defense (1921).


And just who, as we speak, is working to make this happen? Positive, informative links please, not opinion.


----------



## billt

Maine-Marine said:


> *a total cashless world will end terror and drug abuse..* do not think they are not working towards that end


If they wanted to end that, you would have had a wall, along with a militarized border 2 decades ago. Instead you have Trump fighting everyone in order to try and build it. Stop kidding yourself.


----------



## Operator6

billt said:


> And just who, as we speak, is working to make this happen? Positive, informative links please, not opinion.


Where is your proof that it will not happen ? Not your opinion or anyone else's but proof provided by informative links.

See how easy that is ?


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney

although the dollar is LEGAL TENDER nobody can be forced to accept it for payment of a debt. Many businesses refuse to accept $50's or $100's

as a side note....Parents are now getting Children SSN numbers at birth because it is required for tax purposes so they can be claimed on tax returns (this started in about 1986)... this gets them a number and into the system early on.


----------



## Operator6

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> although the dollar is LEGAL TENDER nobody can be forced to accept it for payment of a debt. Many businesses refuse to accept $50's or $100's
> 
> as a side note....Parents are now getting Children SSN numbers at birth because it is required for tax purposes so they can be claimed on tax returns (this started in about 1986)... this gets them a number and into the system early on.


You can't leave the hospital with the baby until the social security paperwork is done.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

"don't ever purchase silver thinking you'll make a big profit on it. If you do it will be purely by mistake, not on purpose."-Billt

I remember making a trip through Ohio 10 yrs ago and stopped at a gas station along the Interstate and They wouldn't accept cash... and as I had no Credit Card.. I was SOL..


----------



## billt

Operator6 said:


> Where is your proof that it will not happen ?


When is the last time you saw the United States Government abolish one of it's own departments, and put government employees out of work? When? And now you think they will do away with ALL of the branches of the U.S. Mint, and diminish the Federal Reserve in the process? Can you show me one single country on the surface of this Earth, that does not use some form of legal tender currency? Or, one single country who is developing a current plan to, "go cashless"? I've looked, and I cannot find a single one. Why not? They were talking about flying the Atlantic as soon as the Wright Brothers landed. Werner Von Braun talked of sending a rocket to the moon before we captured him from the Nazi's. He designed the Saturn V that put our astronauts there.

Yet I cannot find anyone anywhere who is currently discussing a realistic "plan" for ANY country to go "cashless". Since you're so sure this is in the cards, perhaps you will be more successful than I at finding ANY factual evidence of it? I can't. Hell, we can't even get a flat tax passed, and you actually think we're going "cashless"?


----------



## billt

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> although the dollar is LEGAL TENDER nobody can be forced to accept it for payment of a debt.


True. However, how do you correlate that as any type of realistic evidence of this, or any other nation, going to a totally cashless society? More people every year file their taxes electronically. It's more convenient, not evidence of "going cashless".


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

A special committee headed by Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s chief of staff, Harel Locker, has recommended a three-phase plan to all but do away with cash transactions in Israel. Every year, amounts totally nearly 20% of the national budget of Israel is lost due to tax evasion and money laundering, and they want to reclaim as much of that as they can. 

A cashless society is "no longer an illusion but a vision that can be fulfilled within a reasonable time frame," said Michael Busk-Jepsen, executive director of the Danish Bankers Association.

South Korea is quickly shifting into a cashless society, replacing bank notes with credit and bank cards as the primary means of conducting trade. In this system, a customer purchasing a 9,500 won product with a 10,000 won banknote will have change credited directly into their account, instead of receiving the 500 won change as coins. The nation aims to accomplish this goal by 2020.

Denmark is inching closer to becoming the world's first cashless country after the country's government proposed that retailers should be allowed to only accept mobile and plastic payments.
the Danish government unveiled a series of initiatives that included plans to eradicate laws that require stores to accept physical cash. Making the change to a completely cashless society will mean overturning tradition, which may be a bigger hurdle than technology, Peter Hahn, a senior lecturer in corporate finance and banking at London's Cass Business School, said.


----------



## billt

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> A special committee headed by Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's chief of staff, Harel Locker, has recommended a three-phase plan to *all but do away with cash transactions in Israel.*


*"All but do away with cash transactions" is NOT going to an entirely cashless society.* We are doing that. Debit and credit card use is increasing everywhere, no doubt. *It does NOT mean Israel, or anyone else, is going to close down their currency operations.* You're simply reading too much into too little. Remember, you're talking about the non existence of any monetary coinage or bills ANYWHERE. There is zero evidence of that happening in any country on the globe. *Currency manipulation works in the favor of the countries who do it.* Just ask China. Why would they give that up?


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney

billt said:


> Currency manipulation works in the favor of the countries who do it. Just ask China. Why would they give that up?


A country does not need printed paper currency in order to manipulate their currency value.

If it was announced tomorrow that the USA was doing away with the printed/stamped money and going to all electronic... very few people would care


----------



## billt

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> If it was announced tomorrow that the USA was doing away with the printed/stamped money and going to all electronic... very few people would care


Not true at all. Just stop and think of all of the simple transactions you make every day, and have made in your lifetime, that would either become impossible, or a horrendous pain in the ass without some form of currency. Not only that, but if you honestly believe the government is going to do this, you need better evidence, other than they're doing it because you believe in some way, shape, or form, they are the "boogeyman".


----------



## billt

Excellent points made here on both sides. I'm not holding my breath.

https://www.technologyreview.com/s/427088/why-well-never-get-a-cashless-society/

Is a cashless society likely? | | Debatewise - where great minds differ


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney

billt said:


> Not true at all. Just stop and think of all of the simple transactions you make every day, and have made in your lifetime, that would either become impossible, or a horrendous pain in the ass without some form of currency. Not only that, but if you honestly believe the government is going to do this, you need better evidence, other than they're doing it because you believe in some way, shape, or form, they are the "boogeyman".


it is true that most people would not care. there are technologies in place to make it happen

paperboy, lawn care folks, etc could go to wireless with this








Schwanns food service uses mobile swipe machines... many golf courses have them on the snack wagon. There is no TRANSACTION that can not paid for with a little plastic card


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney




----------



## billt

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> *it is true that most people would not care.* there are technologies in place to make it happen
> 
> paperboy, lawn care folks, etc could go to wireless with this
> 
> Schwanns food service uses mobile swipe machines... many golf courses have them on the snack wagon. There is no TRANSACTION that can not paid for with a little plastic card


People WOULD care. But you're confusing "could go" with "want to go". Do a poll. I can all but guarantee you, few if any would actually want this. They would resist vehemently. It's just too radical of a change for most people to accept. Absence of cash removes the feeling of security for most people. People trust cash. They don't trust machines. You of all people should know that. Back in the silver thread, one of the biggest arguments I dealt with, was how comfortable "physical silver" makes people feel over "fiat money". That I can understand. So you of all people would understand the extreme resistance over 300 million people would have to this. It simply would not be tolerated. I'll use myself as an example. I view the government as far less of an intrusive "boogeyman", as you guys do. *And there is no way I would want it because it is corrosive to trust.* No monetary system can exist without peoples trust in it.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney

billt said:


> People WOULD care. But you're confusing "could go" with "want to go". Do a poll. I can all but guarantee you, few if any would actually want this. They would resist vehemently. It's just too radical of a change for most people to accept. Absence of cash removes the feeling of security for most people. People trust cash. They don't trust machines. You of all people should know that. Back in the silver thread, one of the biggest arguments I dealt with, was how comfortable "physical silver" makes people feel over "fiat money". That I can understand. So you of all people would understand the extreme resistance over 300 million people would have to this. It simply would not be tolerated. I'll use myself as an example. I view the government as far less of an intrusive "boogeyman", as you guys do. *And there is no way I would want it because it is corrosive to trust.* No monetary system can exist without peoples trust in it.


lots of welfae folks have cards...not cash... they could care less about cashless

who are YOU GUYS you talk about


----------



## billt

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> lots of welfae folks have cards...not cash... they could care less about cashless


What percentage of the current population is on Welfare?



Slippy's-Attorney said:


> who are YOU GUYS you talk about


People right here. It's pretty silly to try and argue the benefits and comforts of holding "physical silver", then turn right around and argue in favor of a cashless society. It makes no sense.


----------



## Denton

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> A country does not need printed paper currency in order to manipulate their currency value.
> 
> If it was announced tomorrow that the USA was doing away with the printed/stamped money and going to all electronic... very few people would care


Oh, I would care. Know why?

Right now, if my accounts were frozen, I'd have several thousand dollars on hand to buy what I need. Because cash is still taken at the stores, I would be able to use the cash. Because the cash is not in an account, a banking holiday would starve me, and a bail-in would make the stacks smaller.

Were we to go cashless, cash would be useless. They would give you a few weeks to place your cash into a bank account. After that time, your cash would be worth as much as the deutsche marks I have in a salad dressing bottle in a closet. At that time, I best step correct, otherwise, the Man can shut me down and starve me out.

Those who don't see the danger in that had better start thinking about the last few years of conservatives being targeted by the IRS. In a cashless society, things will become so Orwellian we'll think we are in some sci-fi story.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney

Denton said:


> Oh, I would care. Know why?
> 
> Right now, if my accounts were frozen, I'd have several thousand dollars on hand to buy what I need. Because cash is still taken at the stores, I would be able to use the cash. Because the cash is not in an account, a banking holiday would starve me, and a bail-in would make the stacks smaller.
> 
> Were we to go cashless, cash would be useless. They would give you a few weeks to place your cash into a bank account. After that time, your cash would be worth as much as the deutsche marks I have in a salad dressing bottle in a closet. At that time, I best step correct, otherwise, the Man can shut me down and starve me out.
> 
> Those who don't see the danger in that had better start thinking about the last few years of conservatives being targeted by the IRS. In a cashless society, things will become so Orwellian we'll think we are in some sci-fi story.


notice i said,, if was ANNOUNCED..I did not say it would start then... event eh feds know that people would riot if was automatic


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney

billt said:


> What percentage of the current population is on Welfare?
> 
> People right here. It's pretty silly to try and argue the benefits and comforts of holding "physical silver", then turn right around and argue in favor of a cashless society. It makes no sense.


I am done talking with you....


----------



## billt

Here is another thing you're neglecting completely. *All the electronic systems currently in place, that you are touting to allow this to happen, are all extremely vulnerable to power failures, and even more so to cyber attack.* Either one would bring our total economic system crashing down. You wouldn't be able to buy batteries for a flashlight during a thunderstorm. Or a bottle of water. It would incite riots and anarchy. Pushing electronic cashless transactions in order to completely eliminate cash now, would be just as stupid as forcing today's "Smart Gun" technology on police officers. It would wind up getting people killed.


----------



## billt

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> I am done talking with you....


As if that makes your points any more valid.


----------



## billt

Denton said:


> Oh, I would care. Know why?
> 
> Right now, if my accounts were frozen, I'd have several thousand dollars on hand to buy what I need. Because cash is still taken at the stores, I would be able to use the cash. Because the cash is not in an account, a banking holiday would starve me, and a bail-in would make the stacks smaller.
> 
> Were we to go cashless, cash would be useless. They would give you a few weeks to place your cash into a bank account. After that time, your cash would be worth as much as the deutsche marks I have in a salad dressing bottle in a closet. At that time, I best step correct, otherwise, the Man can shut me down and starve me out.
> 
> Those who don't see the danger in that had better start thinking about the last few years of conservatives being targeted by the IRS. In a cashless society, things will become so Orwellian we'll think we are in some sci-fi story.


All good points. And support the reasoning that *IF* this were to ever happen, it is a long way off. More than a lifetime, if that fast.


----------



## Denton

billt said:


> All good points. And support the reasoning that *IF* this were to ever happen, it is a long way off. More than a lifetime, if that fast.


I hope you are right. Still, it seems the overall pace of things has quickened.


----------



## Operator6

billt said:


> When is the last time you saw the United States Government abolish one of it's own departments, and put government employees out of work? When? And now you think they will do away with ALL of the branches of the U.S. Mint, and diminish the Federal Reserve in the process? Can you show me one single country on the surface of this Earth, that does not use some form of legal tender currency? Or, one single country who is developing a current plan to, "go cashless"? I've looked, and I cannot find a single one. Why not? They were talking about flying the Atlantic as soon as the Wright Brothers landed. Werner Von Braun talked of sending a rocket to the moon before we captured him from the Nazi's. He designed the Saturn V that put our astronauts there.
> 
> Yet I cannot find anyone anywhere who is currently discussing a realistic "plan" for ANY country to go "cashless". Since you're so sure this is in the cards, perhaps you will be more successful than I at finding ANY factual evidence of it? I can't. Hell, we can't even get a flat tax passed, and you actually think we're going "cashless"?


More and more transactions are being done without cash, not the other way around.

So if no ones doing it or planning to go cashless it's not possible ?

I could easily go cashless. More businesses accept credit cards than cash that I deal with.


----------



## billt

Operator6 said:


> I could easily go cashless. More businesses accept credit cards than cash that I deal with.


And I could sell my vehicles and take the bus. That doesn't mean I would want to. As I said, a totally cashless economy is far too vulnerable as it sits today. It has a long way to go before all of those vulnerabilities are addressed. 30 years ago Popular Mechanics Magazine told me my car would fly in 10 years... I'm still buying tires.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

there will become a certain point where the cost to thwart counterfeiting and produce currency will be higher than the bill's worth (the reason Canada got rid of the penny) at that point cashless society will happen.. to say that it is impossible within the next 50 years is asinine!!


----------



## Operator6

billt said:


> And I could sell my vehicles and take the bus. That doesn't mean I would want to. As I said, a totally cashless economy is far too vulnerable as it sits today. It has a long way to go before all of those vulnerabilities are addressed. 30 years ago Popular Mechanics Magazine told me my car would fly in 10 years... I'm still buying tires.


Your car has nothing to do with our discussion and is a poor analogy.

Cashless is much more convenient for the typical consumer and it's easier for a business to manage. That's why debit cards are so popular.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

billt said:


> And I could sell my vehicles and take the bus. That doesn't mean I would want to. As I said, a totally cashless economy is far too vulnerable as it sits today. It has a long way to go before all of those vulnerabilities are addressed. 30 years ago Popular Mechanics Magazine told me my car would fly in 10 years... I'm still buying tires.


30 years ago Popular Mechanics wasn't digital either....


----------



## Operator6

Handling cash is already just an option. A person can live without ever having to touch a dollar bill. 

Now that Waffle House takes credit cards and is no longer " cash only " it's only a matter of time. They were my last known hold out. 

Even the kids down my street selling lemonade have paypal....... No joke.


----------



## billt

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> there will become a certain point where the cost to thwart counterfeiting and produce currency will be higher than the bill's worth (the reason Canada got rid of the penny) at that point cashless society will happen.. to say that it is impossible within the next 50 years is asinine!!


Canada got rid of the penny because it cost the government more than a penny to produce it. It had nothing to do with going cashless or counterfeiting. It's not "impossible" to go cashless. It's just not practical, and won't happen until the technology is not so vulnerable to power failures and cyber attack. Right now it is not. And that isn't going to change anytime soon until those safeguards are in place. Relax pony, the Boogeyman isn't coming knocking. You can get out from under your bed. The Sun is still shining.


----------



## billt

Operator6 said:


> Now that Waffle House takes credit cards and is no longer " cash only " it's only a matter of time.


Now that's the kind of solid data point I'm looking for! :facepalm:


----------



## Operator6

billt said:


> Now that's the kind of solid data point I'm looking for! :facepalm:


I figured you'd like that one . Lol !


----------



## MisterMills357

I say, let's all call our Congressman and demand a new way to pay: a chip in the hand if you please! A number in the chip, if you please, that # being 666.
That's when everyone will be pleased, at least for a little while. But there will be Hell to pay, in the fires of Hades. :anubis01:
Then again, there is always brown bagging it.:wink-new:


----------



## tango

More and more business is being done without cash because more and more people do not have cash.
They live on thier credit cards!


----------



## txmarine6531

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> it is true that most people would not care. there are technologies in place to make it happen
> 
> paperboy, lawn care folks, etc could go to wireless with this
> View attachment 16077
> 
> 
> Schwanns food service uses mobile swipe machines... many golf courses have them on the snack wagon. There is no TRANSACTION that can not paid for with a little plastic card


I see the Square system being used more and more as well. The taco truck that comes by work, my friend that had his own mobile auto repair business, vape shop I go to sometimes, probably what I'll use when I get my business rolling. I'll still accept cold hard cash though. We have Apple pay, Google pay, I see people using that stuff more and more too.


----------



## Arklatex

I keep some cash on hand for an emergency. But I never use cash anymore. Even the vending machines at work take cards now. I can't even remember the last time I used cash.


----------



## billt

tango said:


> More and more business is being done without cash because more and more people do not have cash.
> They live on thier credit cards!


That is a very true statement. The term "cash less" to them is simply another term for *BROKE.*


----------

